# LOOK 753...x-post from Retro-Classic



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Yep, it's a steel LOOK. This frame was made in 1986 and was one of 500 made. I plan on building it up with full 1986 Dura Ace. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=7210


----------

